# تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

*تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر 

طرحت شركة بروتكنولوجي تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوترات الشخصية، وترتكز هذه التقنية على 

استخدام قرص صلب خارجي يتصل مع الكمبيوتر عن طريق الناقل العام مزود بماسح لبصمة 

الإصبع حيث يوجد هناك برنامج مثبت على هذا القرص يقوم بالتحقق من بصمة الإصبع للسماح 

للمستخدم باستخدام الكمبيوتر أو منعه من ذلك.

تعمل هذه التقنية مع نظام التشغيل لينوكس ،إلا أن الشركة تقول أن التقنية الجديدة 

تعمل أيضاً مع أنظمة التشغيل لينوكس وماكنتوش وويندوز وبنفس السهولة.

ومن ناحية الاستخدام فإن هذه التقنية سهلة التطبيق، حيث يمكن وصل القرص الصلب واستخدام 

النظام، ومن ثم فصله حتى أثناء عمل الكمبيوتر وذلك بعد تفعيل الأمر Eject من البرنامج 

المرفق مع القرص، كما أن وجود برنامج التشغيل على القرص نفسه يجعل من السهل نزع 

القرص الصلب من كمبيوتر ما ووصله مباشرة مع أي كمبيوتر آخر ودون أي إعدادات مسبقة.*

*:t19:   ربنا يسترها معاكم و يبعد عنكم الفيروسات :new2:*​*


*


----------



## atya (5 يونيو 2006)

اخوتى فى الرب يسوع جربت اغلب برامج الفيروسات اما ان يكون دعاية او لا يعمل ارجو من الاخوة فى الرب يسوع ان يدلونى على برنامج حماية كامل لان جهازى مريض وعنده وجع فى بطنه من الفيروسات بسبب برنامج البالتوك عموما عاوزين من اخوتنا الشاطرين يدلونى على برنامج حمايه الجهاز ثقيل جدا ولا يحذف اى فلدر  الجهاز بنتر 4 مين يقدر يدلنى علشان الرب يسوع يباركه والسلام والنعمه من الرب يسوع لكم.............+++


----------



## Michael (5 يونيو 2006)

افضل برنامج هو نورتن انتى فيروس


----------



## pola (5 يونيو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> افضل برنامج هو نورتن انتى فيروس


 

انا مع مايكل فى هذا 


افضل شفتة و بتعامل معاة هو النورتن


----------



## The_Hero (7 يونيو 2006)

و لعلمكم يا جماعه فى برنامج كمان ممتاز جداً و انا شغال بيه و امكانياته رهيبه و هو 
avast! 4 Professional Edition و ده رهيب و ادى اللنك بتاعه
اضغط هنا
و ربنا معاكم و يباركم و رؤبنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا هيرو علي الموضوع الممتاز 

وياموسهل وتنزل الحاجات دي مصر

ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## The_Hero (9 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر يا مينا هوت على مرورك و ان شاء الله اكون قادر بمعونه ربنا انى اقدملكم حاجه مفيده
و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

شكرا اااااا


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

*شكرا اااااا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

*شكرا ليك​*


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

*مرسي ​*


----------



## The_Hero (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تقنية جديدة لحماية الكمبيوتر*

واو انا متخيلتش ان مواضيعى ممكن تكون موجوده لدلوقتى بجد وحشنى على الاخر المنتدى صلولى مبعدش تانى


----------



## alfanoble (15 فبراير 2012)

*افضل برنامج حماية*

افضل برنامج حماية وخفيف على الجهاز افاست 6 وسهل التحميل وكمان رائع لانة يعطيك
درع حماية للبرامج المشبوهة يضعها تحت المراقبة حيث يفتحها فى بيئة خاصة بافاست


----------



## ابو مناسه (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا  لك ع الخبر و المعلومات


----------



## فادى محب (25 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

